# High Water



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Last night while coming home I hit high water. There was a lot of flooding all over. This particular time I hit the water I didn't have a choice. It was either hit the water or hit the car in front of me. My car stalled out. I got it running again and pulled into a parking lot. It stalled out several times in the parking lot, but I finally got it running well enough to a get home. While sitting in the parking lot a warning stating that the DPF was full. Now my engine is throwing a code and warns me that the engine is in reduced power mode. Other than having reduced power the car seems to run fine. I checked the oil and it was not frothy like you might expect if there was water in it. I guess the question arises, will clearing the code bring the engine back to full power? Could there be more damage, even though the care seems to be running ok (other than reduced power)? I am just learning about the diesel and I know that water in a gas engine causes major issues, does the same ring true for a diesel? Thanks in advance. Dont mean to sound dumb, but I am kinda worried.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

At least all you hit was water, and not a tornado:


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Did you check the air filter to make sure its not saturated with water? Don't worry, this is what insurance is for. Call the dealer and let them know exactly what happened & have them take a look. If there is any damage get your insurance company involved.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

The air filter was damp last night but not saturated. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes definitely get the insurance company involved. I don't mean to sound negative, but you could have caused internal engine damage due to hydrolock, even if minor. Could bend a rod and eventually cause high oil consumption/loss of compression or worse. The DPF full message indicates that water made it all the way through the engine and contaminated exhaust components as well. Be as proactive as possible on this so you are protected.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I took the car to the dealership today. They are going to look at it in the next few days and try to figure out what is wrong. Called State Farm and they want to see what is wrong before I file a claim, you know because of the deductible. Anyway, dont know how long I will be without my car, but I have a rental now. Hopefully everything will go well and quick.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Good luck, please keep us posted


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Boog8302,

I'm sorry to hear of the difficulties that you experienced with your Cruze last night. I understand that you have taken your vehicle to the dealership and they are keeping it for a few days for a proper diagnosis. Please feel free to follow up with us when you are reunited with your vehicle. We will be glad to hear your feedback. Also if you have any other questions or concerns, we are only a private message away!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

sorry to hear about what happened.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

You must be firther south as we didn't get much flooding here. Hope it all works out for you in the end.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> At least all you hit was water, and not a tornado:


What's the problem here? Looks to me like a little McGuire's detailer and 30 minutes of work would bring it back to it's former glory!


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm thinking you ran a little water through the intake. As long as it continued to run and isn't smoking, I think you'll be ok. The dealership may have to drain the DEF and refill if it really is too full. I'm optimistic, it will be perfectly ok...it's a Chevy!


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Seems like I might have gotten off lucky. The dealership called me and said that there is nothing wrong with the engine. The dpf filter was indeed full and would not regen properly. They took care of this and they test drove the car. Everything seems to be fine with it. Don't plan on taking it swimming again anytime soon. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Really glad to hear that, sounds like you have a good dealer too.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> You must be firther south as we didn't get much flooding here. Hope it all works out for you in the end.


Wel I'll be gat **** it's trying to flood and hail storm here now. Speak it into existence huh? 



Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Boog8302 said:


> Seems like I might have gotten off lucky. The dealership called me and said that there is nothing wrong with the engine. The dpf filter was indeed full and would not regen properly. They took care of this and they test drove the car. Everything seems to be fine with it. Don't plan on taking it swimming again anytime soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


How much did they charge you?


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Didn't go into charges over the phone. I will check tomorrow and follow up. I wouldn't think it would be crazy. If it's over my $500 deductible I will file an insurance claim. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

So, the dealership took really good care of me. It cost me $240 and that included a fuel filter replacement. The DPF regen cost $80. So all in all I am happy. The Blue Bomber drives like it did before and there doesnt seem to be any issues at this time. Also, got my last free oil change in at this time since they had it in.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Boog8302 said:


> So, the dealership took really good care of me. It cost me $240 and that included a fuel filter replacement. The DPF regen cost $80. So all in all I am happy. The Blue Bomber drives like it did before and there doesnt seem to be any issues at this time. Also, got my last free oil change in at this time since they had it in.


Good dealer! I'd go back


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

What dealer was it?


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Bill Harris Chevrolet. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Boog8302 said:


> So, the dealership took really good care of me. It cost me $240 and that included a fuel filter replacement. The DPF regen cost $80. So all in all I am happy. The Blue Bomber drives like it did before and there doesnt seem to be any issues at this time. Also, got my last free oil change in at this time since they had it in.


Hey Boog8302,

I'm glad to see that the dealership took care of you, and you walked away satisfied. Please let us know if you ever need any further assistance, or would like us to contact the dealership about their services on your behalf. Have a great weekend!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

